# broken duck beak???



## Que Sera Sera (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm wondering if anyone knows what happens when a duck breaks it's bill. Will it grow back? Will the duck survive a cold winter? It's not my duck, but I feed it often at a near by pond with my children. Should I do anything? :nerd:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

No, they will not grow back. It is not likely to survive on its own. You can try calling a wildlife rehab in your area. Don't try to catch a wild duck on your own tho.


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

Cyngbaeld's right - it won't survive on its own if the damage is too great.

Can it still pick up food okay? Does it look in good condition? Do the other ducks pick on it and chase it away from food? Are its feathers smooth and sleek or ruffled like it can't groom itself right? Remember, the ducks need to have their feathers in line in order to keep body heat in especially in the water. 

When I worked at a zoo, we had a couple birds that this happenned to. Sometimes we were able to make a beak out of fiberglass and attach it to the old part. It was very successful in one case I remember but most of the time the bird eventually had to be euthanized because it couldn't eat.

If you think it is struggling to survive, call the wildlife rehab people. 

good luck,

Beaux


----------



## foxtrapper (Dec 23, 2003)

They do remarkably well healing up a broken bill. I know, I've watched it here as a result of some snapping turtle encounters some of my birds had this summer.

I almost slaughtered one of my pekin ducks because of her shattered bill. It was split all the way up to her skull in multiple places, thoroughly crushed. For extranious reasons, I didn't slaughter her that evening. The next morning, her bill was kinda "glued" together. Still quite messy to look at, but she wasn't bleeding, she was eating. Over the period of about a month, her bill got back into near perfect shape.

Another duck had a chunk bit out of its bill. Took off a mouthfull from the side. It grew back completely.

You can't identify either bird out in the flock right now. Their bills are just fine.


----------



## Cat (Jun 19, 2004)

I've read where in certain circumstances bills can be super glued back together. Best left for a rehabber, though. That would be who I'd try to contact, and let them handle the bird.


----------



## Qwispea (Jul 6, 2005)

Depends on the size of the bill.. :grit: .


----------



## Que Sera Sera (Nov 18, 2005)

The duck is eating. She prefers soft food because her top bill is snapped in half. You can see her part of her tongue. I know someone involved in wildlife rescue to call. That's what I will do. Thanks for the help! :cowboy: :cowboy:


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Hope they are able to help her!


----------



## uncle Will in In. (May 11, 2002)

Try duck tape.


----------



## newengland (Dec 21, 2004)

uncle Will in In. said:


> Try duck tape.


I was just waiting for someone to say that!


----------



## ellebeaux (Aug 18, 2004)

I just got this in my email this morning so I thought you might be interested:

Rare Japanese stork gets prosthetic beak


http://www.cnn.com/2005/TECH/science/11/18/stork.prostheticbeak.ap/index.html


----------



## Dianasrunners (Aug 31, 2020)

foxtrapper said:


> They do remarkably well healing up a broken bill. I know, I've watched it here as a result of some snapping turtle encounters some of my birds had this summer.
> 
> I almost slaughtered one of my pekin ducks because of her shattered bill. It was split all the way up to her skull in multiple places, thoroughly crushed. For extranious reasons, I didn't slaughter her that evening. The next morning, her bill was kinda "glued" together. Still quite messy to look at, but she wasn't bleeding, she was eating. Over the period of about a month, her bill got back into near perfect shape.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that encouraging post. My Indian runner duck had an encounter with a snapping turtle last week. He is eating fine, feathers look good and he hangs out with the horses until I call him in to be separated from the others. His name is Bill Void, but I call him Billy. Any ideas of how to relocate the snapping turtle? None of the duck will go near the pond.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

.22


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Dianasrunners said:


> Any ideas of how to relocate the snapping turtle?


Catch it using "jug lines".
Then follow Alice's instructions.

Next, search for turtle recipes.
Good luck!









How to Make Snapping Turtle Lines


People have trapped, fished and hunted since the beginning of time, and they continue to do so. In some areas of the United States, especially in the South, people catch snapping turtles for their meat, which is a staple of Southern cuisine. During the dog days of summer, you can head for a pond...




goneoutdoors.com


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Snapping turtle solutions vary by state. In Ohio there is a season for them. 

I was not allowed to help clean and cook a snapper (that was Grandma's job, one where she didn't appreciate extra "help") but I have eaten many bowls of snapping turtle soup.


----------

